# Congratulations Florida!



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks to the hard work of citizens, cigar manufacturers, Brick & Mortar Retailers, Cigar Association of America, International Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association, & Cigar Rights of America team work prevailed!

No additional taxes in Florida for now!

Fire it Up!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

hey thanks for the info I hadn't that yet


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

docruger said:


> hey thanks for the info I hadn't that yet


 Anytime, Fire it Up docruger, and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice! Lucky ducks...er, gators!


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn that's a great relief..Now if we can only get ole Guvna Cristy out of office and get someone with some actual good sense I think we'd be in good shape...


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

This is what I rec'd this morning and I haven't seen anything on the news about SB1840 yet.








*Florida: Cigar and Tobacco Tax Still Possibility*Take Action!​
Contact your State Representatives and Senators Today! The state budget now is in the hands of a joint House-Senate conference committee. As the State House approved its version of the budget including the $1 per ounce on tobacco and cigars, and the State Senate's version excludes this regressive tax, the two chambers must reach a compromise and put forward one budget bill. 

While the Senate remains opposed to the $1 per ounce tax, nothing is certain. We expect both chambers of the Florida Legislature to vote on the compromise bill sometime next week. _*That still gives us time to contact the Legislature and oppose this draconian tax! Contact your legislators and tell them to oppose the cigar and tobacco tax! *_

_If you have already written your state legislators, write them again! Send another message! Send 10 more messages! Make sure they know where you, as their constituent, stand on this issue! Contact them today!_


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

CA posted this about a two hours ago!

Cigar Aficionado | Web Features | Florida Lawmakers Throw Out Cigar Tax Plan

but always better to be safe and keep buggin them!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

BMT said:


> CA posted this about a two hours ago!
> 
> Cigar Aficionado | Web Features | Florida Lawmakers Throw Out Cigar Tax Plan
> 
> but always better to be safe and keep buggin them!


:beerchug: You got that right!!!!!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

BMT said:


> CA posted this about a two hours ago!
> 
> Cigar Aficionado | Web Features | Florida Lawmakers Throw Out Cigar Tax Plan
> 
> but always better to be safe and keep buggin them!


Wonderful, we were not lumped in! We were separated! Thanks for the post to the link, I had not seen this yet.


----------

